

What do YouTube's "Let's Play" Takedowns Mean For Machinima? - thenomad
http://www.strangecompany.org/what-do-the-lets-play-takedowns-mean-for-machinima/

======
post_break
There is a reason why all of these people are on YouTube. Because you can
actually make money. You can make a nice profit on YouTube and the competitors
pale in comparison. I've been making a nice chunk of change on YouTube but
luckily I don't do video game videos.

I have a feeling people will put up with this crap because it's the only game
in town.

~~~
thenomad
Interesting! What's the key differentiator between YouTube and something like
Blip.tv, in your experience?

I'm guessing it must be either better monetisation of their ads or better
network effects, but I might be wrong?

~~~
johnward
The weight that Adwords pulls in the industry brings in higher dollar
campaigns which means better payouts to video creators.

------
sergiotapia
Youtube content creators should unite and make some sort of union and reach
out to Twitch.tv to see what they can offer and migrate off YouTube.

I feel terrible for a lot of these people because they put out genuinely
entertaining videos for free, and make a lot of their income off it.

~~~
LandoCalrissian
I agree, at the very least Twitch should recognize this as an opportunity to
expand their market. If they become the place for all game videos and live
streams they really have something big going on.

They already host previous live recordings so I would think they could at
least leverage that to offer pre-recorded videos.

~~~
baldfat
AND this is the reason why Twitch won't touch this with a ten foot pole. They
would lose everything if copyright = seeing someone play a game.

------
everettForth
I'm confused. Some of the top channels are related to people playing
Minecraft. Are these going to be taken down?

~~~
LandoCalrissian
They shouldn't be, Mojang has given permission for people to make videos using
Minecraft content. Although they still might, because videos are being taken
down that publishers have given permission for, which is one of the major
problems here.

------
tehwebguy
A lot of this is nonsense, lots of monetization actions are being reversed
with a simple response from the uploader.

Here are some comments from Jon Paula, a creator that has been earning his
living via YouTube advertisements since 2009 or earlier (in '09 he convinced
me that it was possible for non-top-10 channels to earn a living):

[http://www.reddit.com/r/letsplay/comments/1shutu/rumors_were...](http://www.reddit.com/r/letsplay/comments/1shutu/rumors_were_true_youtube_obviously_adjusted/)

~~~
thenomad
That's good news - and a great link, thanks.

Still, it's great to see the games companies lining up to allow Let's Plays,
Machinima, and similar uses of their content. Definitely a positive that's
come out of the whole affair.

------
obilgic
It is because both xbox and ps have launched their own in-game screen sharing
feature.

